# Orchestrating Genevan Psalter 42



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

Genevan Psalter 42, by Goudimel/Loys Bourgeois, orchestration by me.

Hope you like it! Please let me know what you think!


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Nice work! Pleasant and relaxing. I'm not familiar with the Genevan Psalter. You could mention it's for a string orchestra. I can respect if you want to keep your name private but it's still amusing to see "orchestrated by me". Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

arnerich said:


> Nice work! Pleasant and relaxing. I'm not familiar with the Genevan Psalter. You could mention it's for a string orchestra. I can respect if you want to keep your name private but it's still amusing to see "orchestrated by me". Thanks for sharing.


Thanks. The Genevan Psalters are very popular in church music, they have been used since the protestant reformation in the 16th century.

I edited the credits, its now the same as my YT-channel name.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Yours is a lovely orchestration minus the text that might have made for even a richer experience. Without the specific Scriptural text this could actually be in reference to any of the Psalms. Still, very nicely done.

I came across this for my own information: “The Genevan Psalter is a collection of 126 melodies designed to be sung with metrical translations of the 150 Biblical Psalms and three other Scriptural songs. It is sometimes referred to as the French Psalter, as the tunes were designed to be sung with French metrical versions of the Psalter.

“As the first and most influential music to be composed specifically by and for Reformed Christians, these tunes represent a significant element of the heritage of all Reformed or Calvinistic Christians.

“The melodies were all composed between 1539 and 1562 in Geneva, Switzerland, at the request of John Calvin, for use with French metrical translations. No melodies have been added or removed since that time. Many have appeared in several forms, often rhythmically altered. They have been harmonized many times, in many ways, and have been often used without harmony. They have been sung with many different lyrics in several languages. Until the mid-1800s, they were widely used on the continent of Europe, the British Isles, and the New World. They are still used in some churches in Canada and Europe and Australia.”

Wishing you well in all your arrangements, especially if the Psalm Scriptures would be included. This is one of my favorite books of the Bible along with the Songs of Solomon. —Lark


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

Larkenfield said:


> Yours is a lovely orchestration minus the text that might have made for even a richer experience. Without the specific Scriptural text this could actually be in reference to any of the Psalms. Still, very nicely done.
> 
> I came across this for my own information: "The Genevan Psalter is a collection of 126 melodies designed to be sung with metrical translations of the 150 Biblical Psalms and three other Scriptural songs. It is sometimes referred to as the French Psalter, as the tunes were designed to be sung with French metrical versions of the Psalter.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I am glad you like it.


----------



## tvparty (Apr 27, 2008)

This is really beautiful.


----------

